# 2021 Bulls Bay 2200 ~ Yamaha 200hp ~ Tandem Axle Aluminum Trailer ~ Call!!!



## Uptown Marine (Aug 3, 2011)

*2021 BULLS BAY 2200 CENTER CONSOLE BAY BOAT ~ SEA FOAM GREEN HULL COLOR ~ YAMAHA 4STROKE 200HP OUTBOARD ~ HYDRAULIC STEERING ~ HYDRAULIC JACKPLATE ~ TRIM TABS ~ SWIM STEP WITH FOLD DOWN LADDER ~ FORWARD AND AFT LIVE WELL WITH RECIRCULATING PUMP IN AFT WELL ~ RAW WATER WASH DOWN ~ REAR BENCH SEAT WITH BACKREST ~ LEANING POST AT HELM ~ ROD STORAGE ~ DUAL BATTERY SWITCH ~ TANDEM AXLE ALUMINUM TRAILER WITH SPARE ...

PRICE $49,980.00

CALL TODAY 281 - 907 - 7000 OR EMAIL [email protected]

FINANCING AVAILABLE!

MORE PICTURES AVAILABLE AT www.uptownmarine.com*


----------

